# Neue Kabel für be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM



## Andy188 (3. April 2018)

*Neue Kabel für be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM*

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem oder zwei neuen Kabelsätzen für das be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197).

Könnt ihr mir eine Quelle nennen, wo ich welche kaufen könnte? 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## be quiet! Support (10. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Kabel für be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM*

Hallo Andy,

die SATA Kabel können normal im Handel bezogen werden.
Eine Auswahl findest du hier: POWER CABLE fur Ihren PC von be quiet!
PCI-E Kabel können noch direkt über uns bezogen werden.
Schreib mir gerne eine PN oder Mail an service(at)bequiet.com und schreib welche Kabel du benötigst.

VG

Marco


----------

